# Mx-900 software



## Mamiya (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey all,

I Had a company help me put my theater in last year. A year later I want to try and add a profile setting to my mx-900 genesis remote. The problem is, the installation company had some policy about not giving out the software. I'm wondering if anyone could redirect me to some software that could help me, been searching all over the Internet.


----------



## moe4ever (Feb 21, 2012)

I had a Genesis remote also and the company refused to give me the software, I escalated to manager and told him I am buying both the remote and the software, it took while but the finally sent it to me. You might try doing that, I am sure they will gladly come over and program it for you for a fee.


----------



## Mamiya (Jun 1, 2011)

I tried doing so with no luck, unfortunately


----------

